# Slipping first stitch?



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
What is the advantage?
My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Yes ,to have a nice edge and it usually was straighten out when blocked!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


I always slip the first st as it gives a neat even edge at both ends.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> ...


I have finished both front and back of a sweater and now working on the sleeves. I have knit about an inch of the first sleeve. Could I change to slipping the first stitch now to see what it looks like or should I finish it the way I started it?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I always slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch of every row on dishcloths and afgans and I also do it on sweaters that are knitted in pieces. It makes a nice, neat edge.


----------



## cdb1949 (Jan 26, 2011)

But if you slip the first st every row, won't that make the piece lopsided?
ConnieB


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

cdb1949 said:


> But if you slip the first st every row, won't that make the piece lopsided?
> ConnieB


No. If you slip the first stitch knitwise and purl and last stitch of every row, both sides look exactly the same.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It depends on what I am making. If it is a dishcloth, scarf, or afghan, I will. If it is an edge where I have to pick up stitches later, I will be careful and pull the stitches tight and knit the first one. Examples: the arm or neckline of a vest or the front edge of a cardi where a button band is added. I don't like to sew pieces together.


So you are saying on, say a sweater where I will have to sew the edges together, I should not slip the first stitch?


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> cdb1949 said:
> 
> 
> > But if you slip the first st every row, won't that make the piece lopsided?
> ...


Now this is interesting, you purl the last. Would you do this on a sweater?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I never slip the first stitch and not had a problem edges.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > cdb1949 said:
> ...


I'm actually doing this on the sweater I'm knitting right now. It seems to make it easier for me when it comes time to seam the pieces together.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I actually slip my last stitch (purlwise) and work my first stitch as twisted knitted (tbl) - always... practically.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> BeverleyBee said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


You can change to slipping the first stitch on your next row worked as it is going to be in a seam and not show. When I started doing this, I noticed immediately that I had a more even edge without the bumps of a worked stitch and the fabric rolled less from that point on.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Florida Gal: don't do it if you have already finished the first piece, don't even try to go for slip stitch for the second piece because when you sew it together you will have a hugh problem. Just follow through what you are doing, perhaps the next one?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> Florida Gal: don't do it if you have already finished the first piece, don't even try to go for slip stitch for the second piece because when you sew it together you will have a hugh problem. Just follow through what you are doing, perhaps the next one?


It shouldn't cause her any problems at all.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Do you knit any sweater pattern in the round no matter how the pattern reads or do you look of patterns that are specifically one piece. I have not seen such patterns. I would like to read a pattern like this. Not sure I understand a top down all together sweater. Can you explain more. Or anyone who wants to jump in. I'm interested.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


I have made several of the top down sweaters and they are nice because they virtually have no seams. Two I have made are the Owls by Kate Davies and the baby boy sweater called Alvin. Those are both purchase patterns so I can't share them. (They are both on Ravelry tho if you put the name in the search bar) But the baby girl sweater I have done is called the Hatchling and it can be found here: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90591AD.html

They were all super easy and seemed to go much, much faster than a sweater with all the separate pieces.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I have finished both front and back of a sweater and now working on the sleeves. I have knit about an inch of the first sleeve. Could I change to slipping the first stitch now to see what it looks like or should I finish it the way I started it?


If you are on the edge that will be in the seam, it won't show when you're done, so that would seem to be a good time to try it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Sorry to keep asking questions, but do you specifically look for patterns that are stitched in the round and how do you search for them? Do you have to read the pattern to see how it is knit? I really want to try this next time.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


Don't apologize for asking ... that's what we're all here for 

I don't specifically look for top down or in the round. I just look for what I like ... Three of the top down ones I have made were actually cardigans so they weren't in the round, but they were one piece with stitches put on holders to knit the sleeves in the round. The Owls was bottom up, but in the round with sleeves knitted in, so no seams there either. It was a super fast knit.

If I find two sweaters that I like and one of them is top down or in the round, I will choose it over the pieced one. I recently made a cardigan for my granddaughter that was 7 pieces if you count the belt (back, two front pieces, two sleeves and a hood) and I hated all the seaming. It turned out great, but it seemed to take forever to finish (my daughter chose the pattern). The one I made for the other granddaughter was top down and one piece and it went much faster.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

I had read this hint before, so I started using it on all articles with straight edges -- scarves and such. My edges got a lot neater right away. An easy tip with a lot of visual weight to it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

marshanky said:


> I had read this hint before, so I started using it on all articles with straight edges -- scarves and such. My edges got a lot neater right away. An easy tip with a lot of visual weight to it.


Do you purl your last stitch as others have said?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As your first stitch is very loose it will be particulary useful for you- it will help even then up. The first stitch is often looser as it doesn't have stitches either side to help it keep shape.
I had never heard of doing this until KP, and so I rarely remember to do so- around 50 years of a habi tis hard to break. I'd start it now- after all you will keep forgetting to start with anyway so it willbe even less noticible. Don't think it will really show up- and didn't you say that you were just starting the first sleeve? So it's not as though you needed to join the seams together. so go ahead and start.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually knit both end stitches on each row, a nice knobbly edge easy to sew up. If you do mattress sewing you need the knobbly bits to sew up.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I adapt a pattern to make it seamless as far as possible but that's because sewing seams is boring. For me.

Details such as slipping stitches might satisfy us in the making but how often would it be noticed when wearing?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I adapt a pattern to make it seamless as far as possible but that's because sewing seams is boring. For me.

Details such as slipping stitches might satisfy us in the making but how often would it be noticed when wearing?


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the way it looks, also a side effect is no loose 1st stitch! :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


I knit mostly in the round but I slip the first stitch when I do anything flat. I find that it is easier to sew things together and gives a better finish.


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

I slip the first stitch purlwise and always knit the last stitch. It gives a beautiful neat edge, especially when making scarves etc.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

I am doing the haruni shawl - my first - and the pattern calls for slipping the first stitch. Either that pattern or a tutorial I watched re slipping stitches said to slip the first stitch purl wise with yarn in back (which I'm assuming has about the same affect as slipping knit wise.) Anyway, as a new convert, I can't believe the difference in the edge. It is beautiful. The last stitch of every row is knit, so I haven't done anything there - but am interested in what the kp person said re purling the last stitch in every row???? So anyway I will do this every time now. It is a great little tip, and easy. I can only imagine how easy this will make things when sewing something up (not on the haruni, obviously!). If I had an item that ended every row differently, would I purl or knit last stitch, or does that matter? Also what is difference between slipping first stitch knit wise, and slipping knit wise with yarn in back? There - I've both answered and asked in the same post lol!!!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

bretsfp said:


> I like the way it looks, also a side effect is no loose 1st stitch! :thumbup:


That's what I was looking for. No loose beginning stitch. 
Do you purl the last stitch like some have said?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

On scarves I always slip first stitch purlwise. It makes a pretty edging.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> On scarves I always slip first stitch purlwise. It makes a pretty edging.


How about the last stitch?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I slip the first stitch only on scarfs.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

I usually slip the first stitch. It makes a nice edge when sewing together the pieces. Also on scarves, shawls and afghan makes the edges look finished.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I have read about slipping the first stitch and have remembered to give it a try on this cowl I am knitting. I am slipping the first stitch purl wise with the yarn in back. I am knitting every last stitch. I love the way it has made the edge "firmer" looking with no loose first stitch. I hope I remember to do this in the future, like someone said, it is hard to break old habits!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

On anything I knit flat I slip the first st. Purlwise and knit the last one.


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok being a bit thick here, if you always slip the first stitch,doesn't that mean it isn't attached to the rest of the knitting? :?


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

"Knitting Pure and Simple" have some nice patterns that are top down and seamless (knitted in the round). You can search for them on Ravelry. They aren't free but are relatively inexpensive. I have had a lot of success with them.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > BeverleyBee said:
> ...


When working in a pattern i.e. knit one, purl one, is the slip stitch your knit one and the next stitch is a purl?


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

I never slip the edge stitches when I'm going to seam the sweater pieces. I find that the seam is much neater if the edge stitch is relatively tight. And if I'm using mattress stitch for the seam, I've found it necessary to have the same number of stitches at the edge as I have in the main body of the knitting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I always slip the first stitch when making scarves.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I always do this. I purl the last stitch and slip the first stitch. I love the edge. I also do a crochet cast on which makes all the edges match. this is especially lovely on a blanket. I add two stitches to every project to accommodate this, thus not changing the pattern. It also makes it easier to crochet an edge or sew pieces together because the stitches line up.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I always slip my first stitch no matter what I am making.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

so, my question is: do you cast on an extra st or two to compensate for the pattern?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

After much resistance to this ..I did this on one article and like the edging that it l gives..so I think I will go this route from now on...


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I usually knit the first and last stitch of every row.
If knitting with thick wool I sometimes slip the first stitch but I never found it made much difference whether knitwise or purlwise.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

trish48 said:


> so, my question is: do you cast on an extra st or two to compensate for the pattern?


No.


----------



## Stmp1120 (Nov 27, 2011)

Really dumb question! Is this an additional stitch? If I am to K9 do I slip, k9, p1 or do I slip k7, p1? I know it should be obvious, Wish I could submit question under an alias!


----------



## AnnWhitney (Jan 2, 2013)

It would seem to me that your edge will not grow with the rest of the sweater since you are always slipping the same stitch.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

here is another version of slip the first stitch that produces a really beautiful finished edge and also aids in seaming (argh)
slip first stitch purlwise, bring yarn over the right needle, not between, knit the next stitch, at the end of the row knit 2 together.
so you have eliminated the cross over, try it ! you might like it, a lovely new friend from S Africa taught it to me!
her edges were so perfect compared to my slipping the first stitch and knitting the last thru the back loop. Now my squares don't need crochet edges and my garments go to together so smoothly


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

If you slip the first stitch knitwise, don't you still have the bumps? I only get that nice neat chain edge if I slip the first stitch purlwise. I'm currently making a sweater that instructs me to slip the first stitch knitwise, which I am doing. In this instance, I will be picking up stitches on this edge, so maybe it is to make it easier to find where to pick up the stitches. I don't really know, but I'm doing it as instructed and there are bumps.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't understand this!!!! How do you bring yarn "over" right needle and not between? Doesn't that add a stitch like yarn over?


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not following you,, I slip my first stitch purl wise and I don't purl last stitch. My sides are both the same. I do knit my very first stitch as yes it makes for a very loose stitch if I don't.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I also purl my last stitch of a row and slip the first stitch of the next row - although I slip mine purlwise with the yarn in back. It makes a really nice edge and the stitches are very easy to sew together. I first heard about it in "Knitting Without Tears" by EZ.

Lynne


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Rusty Dance 66,

This sounds interesting. Could you please clarify one step? "Bring yarn over right needle, not between": How do you do that? It sounds like a yarn over which would be between the needles.

Thanks.



RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> here is another version of slip the first stitch that produces a really beautiful finished edge and also aids in seaming (argh)
> slip first stitch purlwise, bring yarn over the right needle, not between, knit the next stitch, at the end of the row knit 2 together.
> so you have eliminated the cross over, try it ! you might like it, a lovely new friend from S Africa taught it to me!
> her edges were so perfect compared to my slipping the first stitch and knitting the last thru the back loop. Now my squares don't need crochet edges and my garments go to together so smoothly


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Gee, every time I slip the first stitch, I end up with a curled edge. Did not come out with blocking eiher. Did not like it at all so I no longer do that. Wonder how come?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I always slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch of every row on dishcloths and afgans and I also do it on sweaters that are knitted in pieces. It makes a nice, neat edge.


I do the opposite, slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch. LOL


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i always slip the first stitch and knit or purl the last stitch, turn the work and slip the first stitch again / i get the kind of edge that is easy as pie to crochet / i do not ever sew my seams / i crochet them and they are lovely / add a nice touch to the garment especially if you follow the slip stitch with a couple of garter stitches / if you are a beginner study up on selvage edges / nice selvages make a big difference in a garment or any bit of knitting


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


 If the pattern does not have them already, I add a couple of edge sts. I PURL the LAST stitch and SLIP the FIRST stitch of every row. Neat, straight edge and easy for joining, too.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


i have started to slip the first knit for the first time and can surely say that i am impressed. scarves and baby blankets definitely benefit from this.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes i do. Makes a nicer edge


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I started this thread and it seem there are a lot of different ways people do their edges.
I have decided that I will try slipping my first stitch purl wise and purling my last stitch. Oh no ! But when I turn my work than I will be slipping a previous purl. Is that right?


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

Stmp1120 said:


> Really dumb question! Is this an additional stitch? If I am to K9 do I slip, k9, p1 or do I slip k7, p1? I know it should be obvious, Wish I could submit question under an alias!


Reading this chain has made my head spin, but your alias comment gave me a great smile. Oh, that is so me too.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Wow, I started this thread and it seem there are a lot of different ways people do their edges.
> I have decided that I will try slipping my first stitch purl wise and purling my last stitch. Oh no ! But when I turn my work than I will be slipping a previous purl. Is that right?


Yes, but it will be OK.


----------



## MCarol (May 24, 2011)

Good morning, I though it was to slip first stitch as if to purl and knit last stitch.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I started this thread and it seem there are a lot of different ways people do their edges.
> ...


An important thing to remember - it will all, always, be ok.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

FYI....
I wanted to slip the first stitch for a sweater I was making & ended up forgetting to do it! My solution was to slip the LAST stitch on each row. This way I can always "correct" if I forget! I don't think the results are different then slipping the first stitch.
On the afghan I am making now slipping the last stitch makes for a finished look to the edges.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

i think it does depend on the pattern but that is because i add a couple of garter stitches for a selvagge edge and then embark on the pattern / for the record i am not a lace shawl knitter or any lace knitting anymore so i am sure that makes a difference

chan is right / it is all always OK ! smile / i said once i thought i did cable cast ons wrong and my friend said however you do it is the right way



mac.worrall said:


> trish48 said:
> 
> 
> > so, my question is: do you cast on an extra st or two to compensate for the pattern?
> ...


----------



## Chrisd (Oct 8, 2012)

My Mum always said to slip the first stitch knitwise and knit into the back of the last stitch, regardless of what I am knitting x


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I always mean to and end up forgetting.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never slipped first stitches. I always give the yarn an extra tug when I turn my piece, and my edges come out just fine. I think not slipping also works out better when the edges have to be woven together, like on the sides of sweaters or underarm seams.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You can do what you want... knit the first stitch allways... slip first stitch as if to purl, or as if to knit.. Purl last stitch or knit it.. the important thing is to be consistant.. don't mix it up or your edges will look terrible..
I really depends on what your making.. I personally would continue your sleeve the way you started it but if you have already changed it then its not really going to matter because those stitches are in the seams.. 
I have heard that its easier to seam the pieces together if you slip first stitch and purl the last stitch.. so that is what I do with garments.. I am doing a table runner and the outside edges of it are all garter stitched so I didn't do the slip stitch border.. I kept it all consistant with the work..


----------



## Birgit0lsen55 (May 5, 2012)

Always slip the first stitch. It look much better. Was taught to do this when I was just a little girl.


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ronie said:


> You can do what you want... knit the first stitch allways... slip first stitch as if to purl, or as if to knit.. Purl last stitch or knit it.. the important thing is to be consistant.. don't mix it up or your edges will look terrible..
> I really depends on what your making.. I personally would continue your sleeve the way you started it but if you have already changed it then its not really going to matter because those stitches are in the seams..
> I have heard that its easier to seam the pieces together if you slip first stitch and purl the last stitch.. so that is what I do with garments.. I am doing a table runner and the outside edges of it are all garter stitched so I didn't do the slip stitch border.. I kept it all consistant with the work..


Ok being a bit thick here, if you always slip the first stitch,doesn't that mean it isn't attached to the rest of the knitting?


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

You will get as many answers about this as there are knitters!

I slip the first stitch in every row on items that have an edge that shows. I slip this stitch the same direction as the stitch indicated on the pattern. Knitwise on a knit stitch and purlwise on a purl stitch. Otherwise the slips will not be oriented properly and you will have a twist instead of an even edge.

There is no need to slip the last stitch also since that becomes the first stitch when the piece is turned and you would have two slipped sttitches in a row.

On items that need to be sewn together slipping the first stitch will make it easier to join the pieces.

Do a trial swatch with some orphan yarn using everyone's suggestions (twelve or more rows of each) decide what looks best and do it that way regardless of what the rest of us say!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Noodle61 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > You can do what you want... knit the first stitch allways... slip first stitch as if to purl, or as if to knit.. Purl last stitch or knit it.. the important thing is to be consistant.. don't mix it up or your edges will look terrible..
> ...


it does sound strange until you do it.. you will slip the first stitch but when you turn your work that first stitch becomes the last stitch so it is the purled or knitted and it keeps it all together.. I couldn't envision it until I actually played around with it and it really makes a nice edge to your knitting...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

When you are knitting a piece with straight edges that has stockinette stitch, the edges tend to curl. Slipping the first stitch on every row tends to help the edges stay flat and neat. Purling the last stitch is new to me, but I can see that it might help.

So, even on the side edges of a sweater that has to be seamed, I would go ahead and slip the first stitch, as having the edge to be seamed lie flat makes it easier to seam up.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I always slip my first stitch no matter what I am making.


Sandy, not to change the subject, but what kind of dog is in your Avatar? Is this a puppy or adult? Do they shed? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you that makes more sense now.. I'm going to give it a go


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

No because on the last row you knitted ot purled you are purling that last stitch on that row. (originally your first stitch in prior row).


----------



## Liznoahsmum (Jan 3, 2013)

Where could I find a pattern to do that ie. knit a sweater all in one piece? Sewing together is where it all falls apart for me.


----------



## noudy (Jan 4, 2013)

hello everyone .. i'm new here and new at knitting too but i like you forum so much .. and i'm sorry i didn't read all the posts but i have a question .. if i want to slip the first stitch and purl the last one of every row but the pattern i'm following doesn't include that ,do i have to add tow stitches to the number given in the pattern ?? thanks in advance ..


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello I started slipping my first stitch as well and on the end of the row I knit in the back of the stitch it does make edges look nice now its a habit for me slip the first one knit in the last one thru the back loop..


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


I always slip my 1st stitch. It makes such a nice smooth edge & if I have to pick up stitches after the piece is finished, it's much easier & neater.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I always had a problem with my first stitch being too loose and dropping. Since I started slipping the first stitch, that problem is solved! I almost always slip the first, though there are exceptions...right now, I'm knitting a shawl with a bulky yarn and the first stitch is a KFB.

PS - I don't do the last stitch on a row either. Just the first. Someone asked if this made a piece lopsided and the answer is no, because each side has a first stitch, so it evens out.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

slip stiches give you a very nice edge however when you are doing raglan sleeves or other projects like that or neck decreases don't do it in those instaces


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

On everything EXCEPT garter stitch items.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


I have always slipped my first stitch and knitted into the back of the last stitch. I only do this on pieces that will have both edges free, such as scarves. The edging is very nice and even. I am knitting a top down cardigan for a child at the moment so am doing the slip one knit in back of last stitch and it looks very nice.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I do it on garter stitch knitting as well!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

If you slip the first stitch purlwise..then your knit last stitch...if you slip knitwise your purl last stitch.

YouTube has a lot of videos showing this and the results...I just asked a similar question because my stitches were stretching, which never had before...will see the results after I block. I only use it if the edge is going to show.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I actually slip my last stitch (purlwise) and work my first stitch as twisted knitted (tbl) - always... practically.


This is what I do, too. I get a nice finished looking edge this way.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

When knitting flat pieces, I always slip that first stitch. Gives a nice edge, and is easier.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


That's why I slip the first stitch - it takes care of the "loose" . I've only done it on scarves so far.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I try to remember to do that... It really does make a nice edge, especially if you need to pick up stitches later. It makes it really clear where to pick up the stitches and they are more evenly spaced. But, like I said, sometimes I forget!


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, unless the pattern specifically calls for otherwise.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Rusty Dance 66,
> 
> This sounds interesting. Could you please clarify one step? "Bring yarn over right needle, not between": How do you do that? It sounds like a yarn over which would be between the needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

The only time I slipped the first stitch was on my first knitting project 3 years ago. I knitted the "Einstein Coat" by Sally Melville. Quite the project for a first timer! LOL 
I never thought to do it on other projects but do agree it made a lovely edge. Since I had to pick-up & knit many stitches along the edges, it made it much easier. 
From now on, I'm going to do that on all my flat knitting. Although, I also do most of my sweaters top-down with raglan sleeves so I don't have to seam.
For the KPer that asked the question a few posts back regarding seamless sweaters, there are some wonderful patterns on Ravelry as well as some outstanding books for Top-Down/Raglan sweaters. One I purchased recently was Knitters Handy Book of Top-Down Sweaters by Ann Budd.
BTW - I learn something new and exciting every day from this site. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

i do slip my first stitch, pretty much in all cases. this is because when i knit/purl the last stitch on the row, then flip it, so that it becomes the first stitch, i don't want to knit/purl it again, because that means that it becomes twice as high as the rest of the row...this makes it messy and leaves a wonky edge. slipping first stitch makes my edges nicer and straight, a good finish.


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

I too always slip the first stitch. It just makes for a nicer edge.


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I always slip the first stitch when making scarves. It keeps the edges from stretching too much. It really depends on what you're knitting if this will work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I started doing this - slipping first stitch as if to purl - and I love the result. It gives a very pretty edge.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

thats what i do. im knitting an afgan. Feather and Fan. (slip the first st. and knit last st. in the back. :thumbup: lovely edge.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I slipped the first stitch on a baby sweater that had a knit on seed stitch button/hold band and it pulled it up way too much. I don't do it any more.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

This might clear up some of the confusion about slip stitch edges. It can be done different ways, but no matter which way you choose, you still get a nice clean look to your edges. I've been doing: Slip 1st stitch purlwise, and knitting through back loop of last stitch. Just a personal preference.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I never slip the first stitch and have no problem with edges.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> BeverleyBee said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


Yes Florida Gal you can begin slipping it now, it won't make a difference.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

kittykins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odMnlGeH-o
> 
> This might clear up some of the confusion about slip stitch edges. It can be done different ways, but no matter which way you choose, you still get a nice clean look to your edges. I've been doing: Slip 1st stitch purlwise, and knitting through back loop of last stitch. Just a personal preference.


me too.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

You only slip the first stitch in each row, whether you are knitting or purling. The piece won't be lopsided; you are slipping evenly. Do not slip the last stitch in a row. Only the first. On a knit row, slip the stitch as if you are knitting it; on a purl row, slip the stitch purl-wise. And it works on garter stitch too.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I was taught to always either slip the first stitch or the last. When teaching a friend many years ago, I told her that but wasn't clear that you had to be consistent. Sometimes she slipped the first and sometimes the last. It looked horrible. Some rows had extra at one end and sometimes it pulled up on the end.

The main thing to remember is *be consistent*. What ever you decide to do, do it for the entire piece or project. (If you only want to slip the non-joined edges, but not the joined ones that is ok, again be consistent.)

I have had people say they never slip an edge stitch, they always slip the first, they always slip the last, they purl one and slip to knit, they knit one and slip to purl, they purl and slip to purl, etc. They all seem to give a nice edge. Try them out and see what you like.

I have never had to add extra stitches to accommodate the edge stitch. An edge stitch is usually included in your pattern, especially if you will be seaming later.

I have found only 2 instances where this did not work. One, a pattern that had you wrap the yarn *before* your first stitch. It increased on a diagonal. The other instance was a diamond shape. I made an afghan for my son that was diamonds sewn together to make the afghan. The slipped stitches didn't have enough give on the edges. The diamonds ended up puckering when I sewed it all together. (Son is 6' 4 1/2" and it is big enough to wrap head to toe.) I have a hard time looking at the afghan if it is spread out, because I see how badly it puckers. Son doesn't care and loves it.

Just like any other knitting stitch, trick, project, *whether you like it or not is what matters, not what others say!*


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AnnWhitney said:


> It would seem to me that your edge will not grow with the rest of the sweater since you are always slipping the same stitch.


It works for me because I slip the first stitch and purl and last stitch, so that stitch is getting worked every other row.

I don't add additional stitches for this. If the row starts with K9, then I count the slipped stitch as "1" and then knit 8 more.

I slip my first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch. This should give the same edge as those who slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch. If you knit the first and last stitch on every row that will give you the same bumpy edge as a garter stitch (which is what you are doing when you knit both ends of every row).


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Always, always, always slip the first stitch on every row - regardless of what I'm knitting. If it interferes with the pattern I just cast on an extra stitch!
It does make for a tighter edge.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

cdb1949 said:


> But if you slip the first st every row, won't that make the piece lopsided?
> ConnieB


Not at all. It will be even more even with very neat edges. It is great for edges that will show on the finished piece, and also for seaming together two pieces for matching up the rows.

After many years of slipping the first st, I learned (from a pattern) to slip the first st purlwise with the yarn in front, then take the yarn to the back between the needles. This twists the stitch a little and makes it even tighter.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello, I don't usually slip my first stitch. I usually (but not always) knit into the back of the first and last stitches on every row. There is no fixed rule and no "First Stitch" police will be after you to check what you're doing. Do what suits you and what you are comfortable with and what gives you the result you are looking for. x


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> Hello, I don't usually slip my first stitch. I usually (but not always) knit into the back of the first and last stitches on every row. There is no fixed rule and no "First Stitch" police will be after you to check what you're doing. Do what suits you and what you are comfortable with and what gives you the result you are looking for. x


LOL .. I agree ... there is no Stitch Police.

For those who have questions, I would suggest for you to cast on about ten stitches and try slipping the first stitch knitwise and purling the last stitch for a few rows, then slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch for a few rows and do a few rows some of the other ways stated in this thread and see what you like best.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I do slip the first stitch on every row, take the yarn off the needle, move the yarn in back and continue knitting as usual. The result is an even and tailored edge. ....not so "lumpy."


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree! There is no one who will come by and slap your hand then wave their (index) finger at you!


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

It's a matter of taste and the way you personally knit I think. But certainly if the first and last stitch of a piece of knitting is only worked once for every 2 rows the edges will be tighter and tidier instead of having that looseness which sometimes occurs if your tension is not very firm.
I always slip the first stitch. If the last stitch of the previous row has been knitted then I slip knit wise, if it has been purled I slip purl wise.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

So if you have say 21 stitches across in a scarf, and there is a pattern involved, not just st st, do you count the 1st stitch which you slip as stitch #1 of the pattern?
Example: knit 4, k2tog, knit to 4 stitches from the end, ssk, finish with knit stitch. So one would actually slip, knit 3, then k2 tog?
Thank you
MindyT


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

MindyT said:


> So if you have say 21 stitches across in a scarf, and there is a pattern involved, not just st st, do you count the 1st stitch which you slip as stitch #1 of the pattern?
> Example: knit 4, k2tog, knit to 4 stitches from the end, ssk, finish with knit stitch. So one would actually slip, knit 3, then k2 tog?
> Thank you
> MindyT


If my pattern states that there is an edge stitch i follow the pattern otherwise i add a stitch or two for a neat selvage edge


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

I always knit the first stitch and the last no matter what pattern makes a neater edge


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm about to finish a Sally Melville pattern for a garter stitch jacket/coat. Her instructions are to sl first st purl wise with yarn in front, then move yarn to back and proceed with knitting each st. This creates a very nice chain st finish for the edge which can be seamed or not......jj


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't always,depends a lot on the pattern and the wool.I do like to slip the first stitch on a rib for a cardigan as it does give it a straighter edge


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

If only I could be sure of that!! LOL


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

AnnWhitney said:


> It would seem to me that your edge will not grow with the rest of the sweater since you are always slipping the same stitch.


This assumes flat knitting. When you slip the first stitch on a RS row and knit the last stitch, then you turn your work around and slip the first stitch which is the stitch you just knit at the end of the previous row. When you get to the end of the WS row, you are knitting the last stitch which is the stitch you slipped on the previous row. In effect you are slipping every other row and knitting the off rows.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit the first and last stitch, no matter what I'm making. I like the edge it gives me, and makes it easy to sew things together.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I always slip the first stitch no matter what I am knitting it gives a firmer edge


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to add I always k the last stitch as well


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I always slip the 1st stitch, unless I'm knitting in the round, it gives you a nice even edge.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

MCarol said:


> Good morning, I though it was to slip first stitch as if to purl and knit last stitch.


ditto!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I always have slipped my first stitch it comes automaticly to me I think it makes a neater edge xx


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I am working on a scarf that suggests slipping the first stitch purl-wise and I also found that when I got back to it, it was big and floppy and I had to start over. I figure it must be my cast-on method causing this. ?? After I get going, I can slip the first stitch when I start a new row but not that very first one after cast on.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

What type of cast on do you use. I use the make a loop then make 1 st next knit between the stitches until the required st., you can then slip the first st. making sure you keep the tension firm at the beginning of the 1st. row, you should not have any trouble, I have been using this method for years


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> How many of you slip your first stitch when knitting?
> Do you do this no matter what you are knitting or just on specific items?
> What is the advantage?
> My first stitch is always loose. Too loose.


I do this when I want a more finished edge...you can do it always....definitely more even look.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Dohuga said:


> I am working on a scarf that suggests slipping the first stitch purl-wise and I also found that when I got back to it, it was big and floppy and I had to start over. I figure it must be my cast-on method causing this. ?? After I get going, I can slip the first stitch when I start a new row but not that very first one after cast on.


If you use the crochet cast on method, then all the sides will look the same.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

suebuddah said:


> I always have slipped my first stitch it comes automaticly to me I think it makes a neater edge xx


I tried this today for the first time and it does not seem right. If you slip it every row, you are never knitting it how does that stitch ever get knitted. Seem like it would just grow large and larger up the side of the knitting if no stitch is ever made. Not clear to me.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> suebuddah said:
> 
> 
> > I always have slipped my first stitch it comes automaticly to me I think it makes a neater edge xx
> ...


The way I do it, it is getting worked every other row.

I slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch. When I turn the work to begin the next row, I slip the first stitch knitwise (this is the same stitch that I just purled as the last stitch on the row before).

Does that make more sense? 

It works perfectly and gives a really nice edge to your work.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > suebuddah said:
> ...


Ok, I'v got it. It just looked a little wierd. I think I will try it with some scrap yarn. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

You are slipping the First stitch on each row. You still do whatever the pattern calls for up to and including the Last st. of the row. This means each edge stitch is getting knit, or whatever the pattern requires every other ' row'. 

Instead of trying to visualize just do what the pattern says remembering to slip the 1st st. of each row.
You'll see how it works. 
Good luck.


----------



## PeaBea (Nov 14, 2011)

I always slip the first stitch & knit into the back of my last stitch, i do this with all my knitting no matter what stitch or what ever i'm knitting , this gives neat straight sides to your knitting .


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

The stitch is slipped every other row & knit every other row.


----------



## 3cats3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Because you turn your work, you are slipping a different stitch every time.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

3cats3 said:


> Because you turn your work, you are slipping a different stitch every time.


OK got it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I always slip the first stitch purlwise on scarves and blankets. It gives a very nice edge I think.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am reminded tonight of why slipping the first stitch can be a huge help.

I just finished a sweater today knitted flat, so I had sleeves to set in and then had to seam up the sleeves and side seams.

I do all my seaming with the mattress stitch on the first row in from the edge. Because I slipped the first stitch of every row, there was one edge stitch for every two rows of knitting. This makes it possible to have a beautiful, flat seam. :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I am reminded tonight of why slipping the first stitch can be a huge help.
> 
> I just finished a sweater today knitted flat, so I had sleeves to set in and then had to seam up the sleeves and side seams.
> 
> I do all my seaming with the mattress stitch on the first row in from the edge. Because I slipped the first stitch of every row, there was one edge stitch for every two rows of knitting. This makes it possible to have a beautiful, flat seam. :thumbup:


And what do you do to your last stitch?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I am reminded tonight of why slipping the first stitch can be a huge help.
> ...


Purl. I slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch


----------



## Katshadow (Jan 6, 2013)

I also slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last stitch. I do like that the edge is more even when I go to seam sweater pieces. It also creates a nicely finished edge on dishcloths, scarves, etc.


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I am reminded tonight of why slipping the first stitch can be a huge help.
> ...


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, it was knitted as the last st of the last row. So it is already actually 'knitted' as the 1st st of the next row b/c the yarn has run through i and you are ready to knit the 2nd st. Does that make sense? This is hard to say.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stmp1120 said:


> Really dumb question! Is this an additional stitch? If I am to K9 do I slip, k9, p1 or do I slip k7, p1? I know it should be obvious, Wish I could submit question under an alias!


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

Me too Pea! :thumbup:


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

PeaBea said:


> I always slip the first stitch & knit into the back of my last stitch, i do this with all my knitting no matter what stitch or what ever i'm knitting , this gives neat straight sides to your knitting .


Me too Pea! :thumbup:


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

But, it comes out curly when I do that. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Katshadow (Jan 6, 2013)

I slip the first stitch as if to knit and purl the last stitch. It doesn't curl at all. The edges are uniform and flat and it makes seaming so much easier. It also makes a nice clean edge on a project when not seaming such as scarves, etc.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I'll try your suggestion. Thanks so much!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I always slip the first stitch unless the pattern specifically states not to do it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I never slip my first stitch, I usually knit the first stitch in every row. If I want to do mattress stitch I knit the first and last stitch


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

This lady gives a good tutorial and shows you samples


----------

